# Rapido 7090f



## foote

Hi, I am thinking of buying a 2009 Rapido 7090f with the 3.0 ltr 160bhp engine, could anyone tell me if there is anything I should look out for on it? also does anyone have one for sale or are thinking of selling theirs. 
Thanks, Richard


----------



## Techno100

Just consider the chassis options, otherwise nothing special that's different to buying any other make.

EDIT if you get the auto option buy it!


----------



## Mrplodd

Get it weighed in running order (full of water etc) before making any decision!!

Just about every Rapido I have ever looked at has been VERY tight on rear axle payload !!


----------



## foote

Hi Andy,

The one i've looked at is a manual and has the Alko chassis it is plated up at 3700kg, what sort of fuel consumption do you get cruising at 60mph

cheers Richard


----------



## 113016

Mrplodd said:


> Get it weighed in running order (full of water etc) before making any decision!!
> 
> Just about every Rapido I have ever looked at has been VERY tight on rear axle payload !!


Good advise, last year, we disregarded a Rapido for the very same reason  
Good vans though


----------



## Techno100

Is it this one?
http://www.tynevalleymotorhomes.com/rapido/rapido-7090f

Mine is 4250kg and loads of surplus payload despite all the extra weight I've added.
The one above has no awning, a 4.5 metre omnistor like mine might cost you close to 2k fitted.

Early indications are 24 mpg but that is in winter and some hill work.
I expect I'll get it nearer 26. I tend to drive to revs now rather than speed, concentrating on 2000rpm which is 60 mph in 6th. I'll come down to at lowest 40mph on long drags by staying at 2krevs.
The auto is a real pleasure to drive.


----------



## Techno100

I can tell you the 3 litre auto fully loaded will be in the region of 1900kg on the front mine is 1920. This van is very well balanced front to rear. 3700 should be the minimum you consider.


----------



## foote

Yes, that's the one, I thought the mileage was slightly high but I don't know, what do you think of it, if I go for it I will be trading my 985f in against it

cheers Richard


----------



## Techno100

Mileage is fine, mine is 2008 and had 31k
Looks ok but has no extras? unusual.


----------



## gaspode

foote said:


> The one i've looked at is a manual and has the Alko chassis it is plated up at 3700kg, what sort of fuel consumption do you get cruising at 60mph
> 
> cheers Richard


At 3700kg you'll manage OK unless you want to carry adult passengers in the rear seats and full kit for a long trip. I would avoid the auto option unless you need it because of disability etc. as it detracts from economy and payload. Beware if you need a towbar fitted, they're expensive and heavy due to the lightweight chassis design. Mileage is no problem, the Iveco engine will take ten times that easily.

Fuel consumption for a manual 3 litre...........

We get a steady 26mpg solo and about 24 towing. I tend to cruise at a steady 60mph (indicated 64mph) but TBH 5mph either way seems to make little difference. Performance is stunning, gearbox a bit vague but OK, handling excellent, build quality is better than most but not up to German standards (or prices).

There are loads of threads about these Rapidos on the forum, search and read before buying.


----------



## Techno100

Seems to have a window missing tho :lol:


----------



## foote

I noticed the van has only got 15inch wheels, does this mean it cannot be up-plated any higher?. The Alko plate under the bonnet for the has 4 different weights- 
3700kg
5500kg
1850kg
2000kg
not certain what all these mean?

cheers Richard


----------



## Techno100

Yes you cannot up plate it
4250 required the heavy duty chassis

1850 front axle will be bang on without auto box and underslung LPG tank
that leaves 1850 for the rear totaling 3700 but all the running weight is at the front so there will be a good payload left at the back


----------



## foote

Andy, is your van RHD or LHD as I read on a forum that LHD's had the window put in as there was a blind spot on that side

cheers Richard


----------



## Techno100

foote said:


> I noticed the van has only got 15inch wheels, does this mean it cannot be up-plated any higher?. The Alko plate under the bonnet for the has 4 different weights-
> 3700kg
> 5500kg
> 1850kg
> 2000kg
> not certain what all these mean?
> 
> cheers Richard


1850 is front axle
2000 is rear axle
3700 is the maximum weight so to put 2 ton on the back you'd have to lose some at the front

5500 is max train weight towing


----------



## Techno100

foote said:


> Andy, is your van RHD or LHD as I read on a forum that LHD's had the window put in as there was a blind spot on that side
> 
> cheers Richard


No I put it in and it's on most forums 8) yes because it's left hand drive.
Also it gives a lot more light in the front :thumbup:


----------



## gaspode

3700kg = Max loaded weight
5500kg = Max train weight (with trailer)
1850kg = Max front axle weight
2000kg = Max rear axle weight

The lightweight Alko chassis won't go above 3700kg, it's basically a 3500kg unit to accommodate continental drivers with restricted licenses.


----------



## Techno100

My 7090 project thread is a long read :lol: but covers most of the stuff I've done since December
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-137358-0.html


----------



## foote

On my 54 plate 985f 2.8jtd, I changed the 5th gear sprocket to give me better fuel consumption which dropped my rpm by 400 at 60mph, can you do the same in the 7090

cheers Richard


----------



## Techno100

You don't need to it is 6 speed. Only 2000rpm at 60

We cost our trips at £25 per 100 miles so we have money left over


----------



## dalspa

Andy,

How can you tell if a chassis is heavy duty or not? Have been following your updates on your m/h - you have been doing some impressive work! I noticed that your m/h has same front, rear and train weight as my Hymer (2007 with 3ltr engine on 16inch wheels) but my MGW is 4000kg. Am looking to see if I can up plate to 4250kg (same as yours) without any modifications - only the SvTech plating. Am presently OK on payload (had it weighed last year) for the two of us and all our gear with spare for wine etc! Next year we are looking to have two extra adults on board + extra bikes + clothing etc, hence the desire to up plate and not have to worry about loading.

DavidL


----------



## Techno100

It is most likely an Alko Maxi. Your manual should say which one and each has a payload figure. Alko website has the info too


----------



## Techno100

Ere ya Go David. Mine is 42H
EDIT notice all the heavy chassis have the same axle capacities so it may well be just a replate exercise. I imagine Alko have just given them a code relevant to the plate that the converter wants to order.
EDIT 2 There will be an ALKO plate on your vehicle, mine is under the bonnet next to the Rapido plate


----------



## rayc

My 3L 7090+ has the 4250kg heavy chassis. With everything in touring trim, full water, gas and fuel, together with driver and one passenger and two electric bikes on a towbar mounted frame my weighbridge weights are:
Gross 3940 kg
Rear axle 2080 kg
Front axle 1920 kg

I think you can forget about a 7090 with a MGW of 3500kg but with a bit of careful loading, such as not running with a full fresh water tank, I think 3700kg is viable. My personal experience after 10,000 miles is that it is a great touring motorhome.
Ray


----------



## Techno100

3500 is possible but NOT with a 3 litre 8O


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> 3500 is possible but NOT with a 3 litre 8O


I think you can forget about a 7090 with any engine if it has a MGW of 3500kg.
The 7090+ has an unladen weight of 3100kg +/- 5%.
http://www.rapidomotorhome.co.uk/rapido_7090plus.php


----------



## Techno100

Gaspode has one


----------



## rayc

Techno100 said:


> Gaspode has one


Not a 7090.


----------



## chiefwigwam

Techno100 said:


> Just consider the chassis options, otherwise nothing special that's different to buying any other make.
> 
> EDIT if you get the auto option buy it!


Was going to say ask Techno. He has spent the last 10 years fixing his lol, hasn't had the chance to gt out in it


----------



## Techno100

Mmmm :roll:


----------



## gaspode

rayc said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gaspode has one
> 
> 
> 
> Not a 7090.
Click to expand...

No, mines a 7066DF (double floor).
http://www.rapidomotorhome.co.uk/rapido_7066df.php
So what's the difference Ray?
According to Rapido the weight is exactly the same. :? 


Techno100 said:


> 3500 is possible but NOT with a 3 litre


Of course it's possible, Rapido produce one so it must be possible.

Unladen weight of the 3 litre is only 50kg more than the 2.3 litre which is more than compensated by the reduction in seats to three. In practice that means you carry 50 litres less water. :wink:


----------



## WildThingsKev

I've weighed our 7090 a couple of times when setting off on 30day+ trips.

It's a 2.3 with the 3700kg chassis. With the 2 of us, full FW and fuel, 2 kayaks and a full garage it comes in at 1780 front and 1870 rear. That gives me a bit for moving water etc.

2 batteries, no awning.

Great van

Kev


----------



## Scattycat

Ours is 2008 7090c with a 2.2 citroen engine, 6 speed box.

Always travel with a full 100 litre water tank and rarely let the fuel run much below half full.

Just the 2 of us with loads of kit, seats, tables bbq, 2 batteries, awning etc.

The van is at least as powerful as our previous 2004 2.8 engine and better fuel consumption.

Keeping speeds at 50/60 mph on major roads and a little more on motorways we got an average of 29.6 mpg on a recent 3600 mile trip to Morocco with the lowest fuel consumption of 25.4 mpg and a maximum of 32 mpg.

A good van only let down by a lack of work top space in the kitchen


----------



## Techno100

Increasing that work space is on my to do list :wink:


----------



## Scattycat

Techno100 said:


> Increasing that work space is on my to do list :wink:


Let us know how you get on. I've got a couple of ideas, but two heads are better than one.

I'm sure when I saw a photo of the replacement for the 7090 it was about half a meter longer, so I'd imagine they've realised the problem and incorporated a larger kitchen area. They have also added what looks like a removeable shelf that clips onto the back of the forward facing seat /above the sink. I was thinking of contacting Rapido to see if I could buy one but for us shorty folks I think it would make the shelf too high to get the best use out of it.


----------



## rayc

Scattycat said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Increasing that work space is on my to do list :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how you get on. I've got a couple of ideas, but two heads are better than one.
> 
> I'm sure when I saw a photo of the replacement for the 7090 it was about half a meter longer, so I'd imagine they've realised the problem and incorporated a larger kitchen area. They have also added what looks like a removeable shelf that clips onto the back of the forward facing seat /above the sink. I was thinking of contacting Rapido to see if I could buy one but for us shorty folks I think it would make the shelf too high to get the best use out of it.
Click to expand...

Didn't Wilfried design some clever shelf arrangement as shown in his modification post? I have tried to view them again but just get the header but no photos!
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-137794-modifications-rapido-7096-2008.html


----------



## Techno100

Yes it was a circular tray which I don't think matched very well


----------



## Ranger353

WildThingsKev said:


> I've weighed our 7090 a couple of times when setting off on 30day+ trips.
> 
> It's a 2.3 with the 3700kg chassis. With the 2 of us, full FW and fuel, 2 kayaks and a full garage it comes in at 1780 front and 1870 rear. That gives me a bit for moving water etc.
> 
> 2 batteries, no awning.
> 
> Great van
> 
> Kev


It will have an awning end august, Kev, once I can trawl through brackets I need for the Thule omnistor 5200, hope you have your new one soon, Gordy


----------



## Webby1

A fascinating response to a post from 2013. 
Sherlock finds it hard to deduce what is the intention behind your very first post on this Forum.
Certainly smells like it Watson................c'mon man reply and prove me wrong.
Oh yeah and welcome to the Forum


----------



## Ranger353

Webby1 said:


> A fascinating response to a post from 2013.
> Sherlock finds it hard to deduce what is the intention behind your very first post on this Forum.
> Certainly smells like it Watson................c'mon man reply and prove me wrong.
> Oh yeah and welcome to the Forum


I bought Kev and his wifes Rapido 7090F motorhome last month, and while looking for advice on a new Awning I had bought, noticed Kev had posted, so its good manners to doff yer hat if there is someone you know in the forum already. Thoroughly nice people and an amazingly looked after Motorhome.


----------



## Ranger353

Hi All, Have just purchased an Omnistore 5200 4.52 meter awning for my 2008 Rapido 7090F, think I seen somewhere one of you have got one installed. I have been looking for the Brackets that are used to fix it to the 7 series, but being old fashioned, I like to see what the parts look like, but only get a side view drawing. I spoke to Thule and they said 307923 serie 5 should work, but when ever I look round the t'interweb, I get this drawing and if "now out of stock", is'nt the response a different code so, does'nt fill me with confidence. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Webby1

Sorry I can't help with your awning question but welcome to the Forum. 
I am wary of posts that open up very old threads as we have had some really strange ones lately.
Hope someone comes along with some advice


----------



## Ranger353

Webby1 said:


> Sorry I can't help with your awning question but welcome to the Forum.
> I am wary of posts that open up very old threads as we have had some really strange ones lately.
> Hope someone comes along with some advice


Thanks


----------



## rayc

I had a 7090+ on the 4250 chassis and 3L engine. It was a great tourer. As for the awning I suggest you contact Hillview awnings near Poole in Dorset. Brent the owner is a nice guy and will be able to advise. https://www.hillviewawnings.co.uk/


----------



## Ranger353

Thanks Rayc, I am in doncaster, but will ask if he supplies


----------



## jiwawa

Welcome to the forum Ranger. I only use the wind-out awning so can't help with your question but hope you find what you're looking for.


----------

